# Are all rattle snakes legal to keep in the uk?



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Are all rattle snakes legal to keep at home, here in the UK? Do you need a lisence for them?

Thanks for any help. : victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

why would you need a license, they arent venomouse are they :crazy: :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

shaun said:


> Are all rattle snakes legal to keep at home, here in the UK? Do you need a lisence for them?
> 
> Thanks for any help. : victory:


 
WHERE DID U GET THAT FROM....PLEASE TELL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes of course they are.... THERE VENOMOUS!!!!! they can kill you!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> yes of course they are.... THERE VENOMOUS!!!!! they can kill you!


haha.... Correct me if i am wrong, but you dont need a licence in America... But we must have a licence for any dangerous (and some non danerouse) animals.


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

I know that they are venomous, I know nothing about keeping venomous snakes in the UK, so thats why I asked if you need a licence to keep them. 

Thanks Shaun. : victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

As far as i know....All Rattlers are Legal in the UK, aslong as you have a DWA...


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

snakelover said:


> haha.... Correct me if i am wrong, but you dont need a licence in America... But we must have a licence for any dangerous (and some non danerouse) animals.


you do need a liscence plus you cant collect em anymore either because there all know endagered (i think)


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

snakelover said:


> haha.... Correct me if i am wrong, but you dont need a licence in America... But we must have a licence for any dangerous (and some non danerouse) animals.


you also don't need a licence to keep some very dangerous animals, komodos, croc monitors.......... rottweilers:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

as the others have said, all you need is a DWAL and you can keep any rattlesnake, and theres a hell of alot, about 80 different species and sub species if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

400runner said:


> you also don't need a licence to keep some very dangerous animals, komodos, croc monitors.......... rottweilers:whistling2:


Oi, LOL


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool thanks for the help. : victory:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

400runner said:


> you also don't need a licence to keep some very dangerous animals, komodos, croc monitors.......... rottweilers:whistling2:


Sorry but lol rottweilers are not dangerous its how the owners brign the dog up!

Josh


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

browner93 said:


> Sorry but lol rottweilers are not dangerous its how the owners brign the dog up!
> 
> Josh


Very true. : victory:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

browner93 said:


> Sorry but lol rottweilers are not dangerous its how the owners brign the dog up!
> 
> Josh


I think that's a perfect reason for needing a licence to keep them, in fact any breed of dog. I love my dog to bits and have made a point of training and socialising him from a very young age, don't be fooled by his fluufy appearance, he's capable of inflicting just as much damage as a Rottweiler. Not all dog owners are responsible enough and, as a vet nurse, i've had to euthanase countless beautiful dogs, of various breed, over the years after they've attacked people and especially young kids all because their :censor:wit owners couldn't be arsed raising them properly. If people had to have a licence to keep a dog you can bet your ass the number of kids getting mauled or killed would drop rapidly.

Sorry totally off topic

Rattlers are all highly venemous so you'd need a licence to keep em which can be mega pricey, but they are awesome looking snakes an if you take the time to research them properly and can find a CB then go for it. If i didn't have kids i'd def have my DWA. But they're not really pets in the strictest sense, they're more for serious enthusiasts who really really know their stuff so research, research and more research is vital.

Molly xxx


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> you do need a liscence plus you cant collect em anymore either because there all know endagered (i think)


Not all US species of Rattlesnakes are protected or endangered. Whether you can keep them legally or not depend on where you live. Laws vary from state to state, city to city.

Al


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Blueladybird said:


> I think that's a perfect reason for needing a licence to keep them, in fact any breed of dog. I love my dog to bits and have made a point of training and socialising him from a very young age, don't be fooled by his fluufy appearance, he's capable of inflicting just as much damage as a Rottweiler. Not all dog owners are responsible enough and, as a vet nurse, i've had to euthanase countless beautiful dogs, of various breed, over the years after they've attacked people and especially young kids all because their :censor:wit owners couldn't be arsed raising them properly. If people had to have a licence to keep a dog you can bet your ass the number of kids getting mauled or killed would drop rapidly.
> 
> Sorry totally off topic
> 
> ...




i took a rottie out with my teacher at the dogs home 2 day and the woman who brout the dog out said she is very agresiv 2 dogs and other animals 
and she was so people obsest and was soft asany thing and we crossed loads of dogs and she was fine but as soon as the dogs home lady took the dog back it was beeing a lil bugger so it alsoo depends on the person.

P.S my teacher is only a lil 5ft woman and she could handle it fine!

Josh


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

_Crotalus catalinensis _is listed as critically endangered on the IUCN red list, yet isn't protected by CITES, so can be traded and kept. I think that's disgraceful. So yeah you can keep any rattlesnake if you have a license.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll be getting one soon as the weather clears..


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

cool thanks molly and every one. : victory:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

browner93 said:


> Sorry but lol rottweilers are not dangerous its how the owners brign the dog up!
> 
> Josh


i agree completely. i was just having a laugh!


----------

